# Where to cast net for bait



## Dman007 (Nov 19, 2008)

So here is my dilemma, I just dont know of any areas to cast for bait. I am fairly skilled in throwing pancakes, and have been practicing all winter/spring. But my problem is I just don't know where to cast, I do a lot of surf fishing and I walk up and down the beach casting at bait fish that I can see 5-10 feet away from me. While this work it always, it can take up to an 2 hours+ to catch enough for the whole day 30-40. I see vids of people casting and there nets are full. I want a full net any tips of areas more prone to having bait than others? I saw one boat the other day just in the middle of the harbor maybe 8-10 feet of water, and he pulled in a whole ball of bait fish in one cast. 
Im looking for any bait fish, Pin,ThreadFins,Green Backs


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

Where in Florida are you going to be trying to cast net?


----------



## Dman007 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm out of Port Charlotte Harbor, by El JoBean Bridge. I'm not looking for any specific spot, unless you are allowed to tell me.
But I usually surf fish out of Englewood Beach. I want to make my way to Boca too, just hate paying the fee.
As for piers, I go El JoBean and Placida.
I've seen people sight casting off them, but only rarely do I see that. I've only twice seen a school of greenbacks parallel to the pier.

I also got a pontoon boat, but haven't the slightless clue where to go with it for bait. Just got it last month. Still learning the in's and out's of the boat/trailer etc....


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

Gonna PM you...


----------



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

Im not super familiar with that area, but as a generally, most people, myself included, net bait in the intercoastal (the wind-protected side of causeways and islands are usually good) and then transport the bait to your fishing spot. if you had a boat on the atlantic you could net all the baitfish that come up the coasts this time of year.


----------



## Old man forrest (Jun 9, 2009)

Try the ICW from Charlotte harbor up to Sarasota bay or anywhere you can get to the water. Park and wade out in the grass with your net. You may or may not see them and have to do some blind casting, but you should be able to get plenty of pinfish and mud minniows.
Also, on the gulf side along the shore, usually in less than 12"-16" of water I have been getting lots of mud minnows which the snook love.

Best of luck to you.


----------

